# Hey all!!!!!!!!1



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been lurking the forums for a while now, I broke down and created an account.

I am currently living in Halifax, NS. I grew up in Ottawa ontario and have been snowboarding on and off for about 11 years. The past 5 years I havent gotten out much until just this year where I have gotten right back into it. 

In the off season I enjoy motocross.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome! What's the boarding like in NS??? Yeah I had a slow period where I only went a few times a year but for the last 5 years I've been crazy about it again!


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll be honest the boarding in NS is kind of bunk, but the hills do the job, its great to use the time I'm here to refine little things and get better at things I don't want to waste time practicing at really fun places.

Hopefully be moving out west within the next couple years to bc, which would be absolutely amazing for how heavy I am back into snowboarding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Right on, yeah I grew up boarding on the massive mountains of Ontario :laugh: but I gotta say doing laps at blue certainly helped prepare me for the rockies. I'm in Calgary now and there really is nothing like it! The mountains are very rugged, in a humbling way.

Anyway, welcome back to the sport.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

There use to be CAT Skiing in eatern coast of canada you should look into that


----------

